

Twitter talk bot - abava
http://servletsuite.blogspot.com/2011/06/twitter-talk-bot.html

======
a3camero
I won the hackathon at PayPal Innovate for one of these. You can see it live
here: <http://twitter.com/#!/paypal_api_help>

There's a video here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lVFns851r8&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lVFns851r8&feature=player_embedded)
if you're interested. Anyone have questions about developing these?

